# Building a trailer



## Bart (Aug 12, 2017)

I got some metal from a grain auger my cousin was scrapping and decided to give a try at building a trailer for my v bottom boat. He tongue is a piece of round stock. The frame is some thin metal Chanel iron with a couple pieces of angle iron for cross members. Once welded I used an angle grinder, die grinder, and sand blaster to remove three layers of paint. I drilled out the holes for the spring hangers and then primed with rustoleum self etching primer and two layers of rustoleum gloss white. I still have more prep to do on the rest of the tongue before I paint it. The winch stand, rollers, and bunks are still on the drawing board.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice work.
Now I have to look for a grain auger on CL. lol


----------



## Bart (Aug 13, 2017)

Got the springs and axle together today. The springs and hangers are some I bought awhile back from Northern Tool and never used. The axle is one I took off an old popup i junked years ago. The wheels and tires were $20 off of Craigslist.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 14, 2017)

Coming along nicely. Looks good.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 14, 2017)

Looking good. You might want to check the code dates on the tires. I bought a brand new trailer a year or so ago. Had a blowout. Found out my "new" tires were five years old!

richg99


----------



## Bart (Aug 24, 2017)

I got around to mounting the tail lights and fenders over the weekend. I still need to wire it. After grinding off some old welds in the tongue I can prime and paint it. The fenders are from a Harbor Freight trailer that never got used. I just scuffed them and painted with Rustoleum Gray. I used that color because it is the same color I am using when I paint the Sea King 12 engine when I paint it. The tail lights are from an LED kit I got off of Amazon for $16.00 shipped. With the metal and other parts I had laying around I think I have around $50.00 in it so far.


----------



## Bart (Aug 24, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Looking good. You might want to check the code dates on the tires. I bought a brand new trailer a year or so ago. Had a blowout. Found out my "new" tires were five years old!
> 
> richg99



They are well over 5 years old LOL. I will keep an eye on them. The lake I go to is only about 3 miles from my house. If I ever take it on the highway it will get some new ones.

Here is the old boat I am going to put on it. It has some thick paint that I am going to strip off before I repaint it. The wood benches are going to be replaced as well. That is another project.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 24, 2017)

*"The tail lights are from an LED kit I got off of Amazon for $16.00 shipped"*

Ahhh...there has to be more to the story on that purchase! Cheapest I've seen real LED tail lights were, maybe, $35.00 or so. I paid a lot more for the ones I bought from Amazon.

richg99


----------



## Bart (Aug 24, 2017)

richg99 said:


> *"The tail lights are from an LED kit I got off of Amazon for $16.00 shipped"*
> 
> Ahhh...there has to be more to the story on that purchase! Cheapest I've seen real LED tail lights were, maybe, $35.00 or so. I paid a lot more for the ones I bought from Amazon.
> 
> richg99



I bought two sets, exact price was $13.68 per set with Prime Membership. That included two day shipping. I get specials emailed to me on occasion, this was one of them. I'm not sure if they are still available for that price.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 24, 2017)

That was a real bargain. I'm Prime also. Must have missed it
Don't need any more. Rich


----------



## Bart (Aug 24, 2017)

They are still available: https://www.amazon.com/MaxxHaul-70205-12V-Trailer-Light/dp/B008CE0W5Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1503596103&sr=1-1&keywords=MaxxHaul+70205+12V+LED+Trailer+Light+Kit


----------



## Bart (Aug 24, 2017)

On the light kit, the wiring harness is a light 22 gauge. I would suggest using heavier wiring. The ones I got from Harbor Freight with light wiring turned to dust in a year.


----------



## Stumpalump (Aug 24, 2017)

Bart said:


> On the light kit, the wiring harness is a light 22 gauge. I would suggest using heavier wiring. The ones I got from Harbor Freight with light wiring turned to dust in a year.


Led's don't draw much current.


----------

